# Diesel credit ($900)



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

FlyingDutchMan said:


> I understand that a $7500 tax incentive is attractive. There may be a another additional tax strategy here. The $7500 tax credit makes the car attractive to purchase as new, because only the first time new car buyer gets the credit but it kills the resale on the car used because like you said its not for everyone and their is no tax incentive for the 2nd owner. This is bad news for the private cash buyer, he gets tax credit but in it's place gets a car with zero resale value. But in your case, why not figure out a way to take the tax credit and then find a way to benefit from the accelerated depreciation. Maybe flip it out of it at your company's book value to a family member as an individual and then they sell it a profit provided they can exempt gain. You get the tax credit, the depreciation, and someone close to you makes a nice little spiff.


You in the market for a new car Sander?


----------

